# Mapa de teclado ABNT2 com teclas fora do padrão

## fernandotcl

Tenho um teclado ABNT2 com teclas fora do padrão. Elas são:

- Power, Sleep, Wake Up (essas três não me interessam, acho que dá pra usar o XBindKeys com elas)

- Uma estranha tecla "Turbo", cuja função desconheço

- Um ponto final embaixo do "+", que não é mais do tamanho do Enter. Essa tecla pra mim é fundamental, eu acho que deviam fazer o ABNT3 com ela, porque facilita muito no hora de digitar IPs e outros números que tenham pontos, e não vírgulas.

Queria saber como posso remapea-las não só no X mas também no console.

E também gostaria de saber que tecla "Turbo" é essa, se alguém tiver alguma idéia poste aqui que eu fiquei curioso. Isso me lembra os PCs antigos que tinham aquele botão Turbo  :Smile: .

----------

## AngusYoung

Seu teclado é, aparentemente, igual ao meu ... exceto pela tecla turbo (que eu acho que serve para aumentar a velocidade das repetições) ... Vou verificar se consigo mudar algo aqui daí te dou um retorno.

----------

## RoadRunner

Não sei que teclado é esse, mas para por a funcionar teclas extra não é difícil no X, na consola nao sei como é. Basta correr o xev, depois carregar numa dessas teclas e ver se há eventos associados. Se houver, então basta usar o xmodmap para as por a funcionar. Se procurares no forum encontras muitas threads a falar sobre isso.

----------

## Pearl

A tecla turbo serve para alterar a repetição do teclado, e é independente do OS (eu acho), segura ela e aperta uma das teclas de F1 a F7 para escolher a velocidade da repetição....

Note que tem umas setinhas embaixo desses F's.

aprendi isso lendo a caixa do teclado, qdo o antigo quebrou e tive que comprar outro =P.

----------

## nafre

 *RoadRunner wrote:*   

> Não sei que teclado é esse, mas para por a funcionar teclas extra não é difícil no X, na consola nao sei como é. Basta correr o xev, depois carregar numa dessas teclas e ver se há eventos associados. Se houver, então basta usar o xmodmap para as por a funcionar. Se procurares no forum encontras muitas threads a falar sobre isso.

 

como faco para mudar um evento que ja esta associado a uma tecla pois aqui no xfree o parenteses que fecha nao estais saindo em nenhuma tecla

----------

## AngusYoung

 *RoadRunner wrote:*   

> Não sei que teclado é esse, mas para por a funcionar teclas extra não é difícil no X, na consola nao sei como é. Basta correr o xev, depois carregar numa dessas teclas e ver se há eventos associados. Se houver, então basta usar o xmodmap para as por a funcionar. Se procurares no forum encontras muitas threads a falar sobre isso.

 

Tem alguma idéia do que pode ser feito se não existir um evento associado? É estranho, mas minha tecla . (que existe no teclado numérico) funciona no terminal mas não no X ... e o xev não retorna nenhum evento associado a ela ...

----------

## nafre

e pior eu que estou sem puder editar alguns arquivos nao tenho o parentes nem as chaves que fecham vou testar outro tipo de configuracao para o meu teclado.

mais tenho certeza que e ABNT2

----------

## fernandotcl

O xev - xmodmap funcionou sem problemas aqui. Estou sem o ponto no console, mas ter no X já é uma grande ajuda. Eu acho que pra funcionar no console eu iria ter que editar o meu keymap, ou criar outro a partir dele.

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

> Tem alguma idéia do que pode ser feito se não existir um evento associado? É estranho, mas minha tecla . (que existe no teclado numérico) funciona no terminal mas não no X ... e o xev não retorna nenhum evento associado a ela ...

 

Estranhamente, as minhas teclas Power, Sleep e Wake Up também não têm eventos associados, e não funcionam nem no Windows. Já a tecla Turbo também não tem, mas essa funciona nos dois SOs, e surpreendentemente é bem útil.

No caso, aonde estaria o problema? Porque nem no Windows funciona, que é onde o teclado deve ter sido mais extensivamente testado. Talvez seja um problema na parte de I/O do kernel dos dois SOs, que não identifica teclas tão diferentes. Deve ser como o caso das teclas extendidas, que não são somente um keycode, mas a junção de um código de comando e um de identificação da tecla. De certo esse é o padrão extendido extendido.

----------

## leandro

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

> Tem alguma idéia do que pode ser feito se não existir um evento associado? É estranho, mas minha tecla . (que existe no teclado numérico) funciona no terminal mas não no X ... e o xev não retorna nenhum evento associado a ela ...

 

Você já tentou utilizar o keycode 134 para ela, mesmo sem retornar nenhum evento?  :Smile: 

----------

## AngusYoung

 *leandro wrote:*   

>  *AngusYoung wrote:*   Tem alguma idéia do que pode ser feito se não existir um evento associado? É estranho, mas minha tecla . (que existe no teclado numérico) funciona no terminal mas não no X ... e o xev não retorna nenhum evento associado a ela ... 
> 
> Você já tentou utilizar o keycode 134 para ela, mesmo sem retornar nenhum evento? 

 

Vou tentar fazer isso, se der algum resultado eu aviso o pessoal.

----------

## perseu

Nafre,

Meu teclado é exatamente igual ao do autor do topico (vcom) e tô na mesma situação que vc. A tecla do lado esquerdo do backspace com o fecha colchete e fecha chave retorna \ e | e a tecla ao lado do shift esquerdo retorna os símbolos < e >.

Quando eu tava usando o Mandrake funfava ok.

Se descobrir alguma coisa volto aqui.

----------

## Operador Nabla

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

>  *RoadRunner wrote:*   Não sei que teclado é esse, mas para por a funcionar teclas extra não é difícil no X, na consola nao sei como é. Basta correr o xev, depois carregar numa dessas teclas e ver se há eventos associados. Se houver, então basta usar o xmodmap para as por a funcionar. Se procurares no forum encontras muitas threads a falar sobre isso. 
> 
> Tem alguma idéia do que pode ser feito se não existir um evento associado? É estranho, mas minha tecla . (que existe no teclado numérico) funciona no terminal mas não no X ... e o xev não retorna nenhum evento associado a ela ...

 

Com o meu teclado ocorre algo parecido. No console, o "." do teclado numérico só funciona se o NumLock estiver ligado (se eu pressionar esta tecla com o NumLock desligado, o meu micro emite um beep).

Quanto ao X, dêem uma olhada em 

http://www.kurumin.com.br/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5426

----------

## perseu

Consegui,

tá tudo funcionando, (exceto acentos e 'ç' em terminal dentro do X), eu fuçei tanto que acho que tropecei na solução.  O meu teclado é como o de vocês e fiz o seguinte:

para o modo texto editei o /etc/rc.conf:

# /etc/init.d/keymaps script.

KEYMAP="br-abnt2"

e para o modo do X editei os seguintes arquivos:

/etc/X11/XF86Config:

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Keyboard0"

	Driver      "keyboard"

	Option	    "XkbRules" "xfree86"

	Option	    "XkbModel" "pc105"

	Option	    "XkbLayout" "abnt2"

EndSection

e também o arquivo 

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb/X0-config.keyboard:

Rules			 =	"xfree86"

Model			 =	"pc105"

Layout			 =	"abnt2"

MouseKeysCurve		 =	0

Se alguem tiver uma dica sobre o 'ç' e acentos no terminal de dentro do X, avisa aqui.

Que beleza, olha só: Çáéíóú{}[]|\/?

----------

## Operador Nabla

As minhas configurações são um pouco diferentes (o meu teclado é um ABNT2, com um "." no teclado numérico). Não tenho problemas com Ç no terminal (só a fonte que eu uso no console que não tem um caracter ã, sendo mostrado um a sem acento).

 *perseu wrote:*   

> Consegui,
> 
> tá tudo funcionando, (exceto acentos e 'ç' em terminal dentro do X), eu fuçei tanto que acho que tropecei na solução.  O meu teclado é como o de vocês e fiz o seguinte:
> 
> para o modo texto editei o /etc/rc.conf:
> ...

 

----------

## perseu

O meu teclado também tem um . no teclado numérico.

Já resolvi o problema no terminal do X.

No próprio terminal no menu /terminal/Character Coding/Western Iso-8859-1

pronto.

----------

## fernandotcl

Para os "Ç" corretos no console (e não um pí ao digitar "ç"  :Very Happy: ), basta colocar no rc.conf:

```
CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"
```

----------

## Operador Nabla

 *Operador Nabla wrote:*   

> As minhas configurações são um pouco diferentes (o meu teclado é um ABNT2, com um "." no teclado numérico). Não tenho problemas com Ç no terminal (só a fonte que eu uso no console que não tem um caracter ã, sendo mostrado um a sem acento).
> 
>  *perseu wrote:*   Consegui,
> 
> tá tudo funcionando, (exceto acentos e 'ç' em terminal dentro do X), eu fuçei tanto que acho que tropecei na solução.  O meu teclado é como o de vocês e fiz o seguinte:
> ...

 

----------

